# Burl?



## Kevin (Nov 9, 2011)

What do you make of this? I've wanted to drop this thing for several years. Can't really tell if it'd be worth the trouble, but if I'm going to do it I guess I better do it soon; looks like it's getting more hollows every year. 

[attachment=2]

[attachment=3]


----------



## frankp (Nov 10, 2011)

Clearly I'm no expert, but that looks like it has potential. Any way to tell if they're just surface or deeper?


----------



## txpaulie (Nov 11, 2011)

Ditto the "expert" part...;)

I've used several that were only 8" roughly round, not more that 3" thick...
Nice for turning.

Worth the effort to fell that gnarly thing? Maybe...

p


----------



## jlhaslip (Nov 11, 2011)

What kind of wood is that?

What diameter is the butt?


----------



## Kevin (Nov 17, 2011)

jlhaslip said:


> What kind of wood is that?
> 
> What diameter is the butt?



I'm not sure what it is, I'm thinking Hackberry. Best I remember it's about 14" or so chest high. Not big. 



.


----------



## Daniel (Nov 30, 2011)

Think there's any metal in that tree? (Aside from the chain link fence, that is?) 

Haha.


----------



## JMC (Nov 30, 2011)

Daniel said:


> Think there's any metal in that tree? (Aside from the chain link fence, that is?)
> 
> Haha.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 30, 2011)

looks like all the cool narley wood is above fence height anyway, can't wait to see what you get from it!


----------



## JMC (Nov 30, 2011)

woodtickgreg said:


> looks like all the cool narley wood is above fence height anyway, can't wait to see what you get from it!


I'm willing to bet that tree was short at some point in it's life.


----------



## phinds (Nov 30, 2011)

JMC said:


> I'm willing to bet that tree was short at some point in it's life.



Yep, just what I was thinking (but I'm real sure Kevin is well aware of that anyway). Looks like you'd likely get some interesting stuff out of there, Kevin.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 30, 2011)

I don't think there'd be any metal at the top, if any at all. That's a young, fast growing tree and the fence is probably older than the tree, but well-maintained. Plus it's off the fence line enough not to have caught any loose wire. Of course, it could also have a choker chain in it. 




.


----------



## esmith (Dec 2, 2011)

Burls are a huge part of my business so in my "professional" opinion, the tree has a lot of small patches of burl. This type of burl usually will not penetrate much past the raised sections of burl. 

Great for pen blanks, small turnings or maybe some short, thin boards. 

Post some pics if you cut it down!!


----------

